# Tail support and mill stop combination



## Milt Able (Nov 3, 2019)

In making a tail support for my new 12 sided R8 collet block, I decided it might just as well double for a mill stop. I machined a 1.5" x 1" x 3" rectangular piece of mysterium steel to have a 60 degree conical tip to support extended work. I added a rod perpendicular through the back so that I could turn the assembly sideways and use the rod as a mill stop in other operations. The nuts on top and bottom of the "dead center" are to lock it into position. I cut 3/4" 16tpi so that one turn would give me 1/16 of an inch adjustments. The castle nut on top isn't for style points (though it did add a nice touch). It was the only other nut I could find in my pile that could be drilled and retapped to 16tpi.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Nov 3, 2019)

Is the dead center also threaded or is it a slip fit?


----------



## Milt Able (Nov 3, 2019)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Is the dead center also threaded or is it a slip fit?


It is threaded.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 3, 2019)

Is the base a plumbing flange?


----------



## Milt Able (Nov 3, 2019)

C-Bag said:


> Is the base a plumbing flange?


I thought it was from a garage door, but unless it was attached to the spring, I am not sure. It was in my pile o' scraps.


----------

